# SouthEast Amatuer Fun Show - OCT 3 & 4 2015



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)




----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

I lol'ed at No dog aggressive people or people aggressive dogs!

Good luck with the show.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

DickyT said:


> I lol'ed at No dog aggressive people or people aggressive dogs!
> 
> Good luck with the show.


Haha I found that part rather funny myself!


----------

